# MIPS? Anon blitz helmet review? - or is the Prime/mips worth it instead? help needed



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi.
need a new helmet
have a large discount available on two helmets. 
i know anon fit me well and the two models fit similarly.
Blitz $30, Prime $100

anyone rocking either?

My main concern RE the blitz is that the goggle channel underneath is small and the only ventilation, will i be a sweaty mess? They market that its designed so air leaves nicely - not sure if that works

Also i cannot find a single online review or video for the anon prime mips... is the mips a gimmick or is it worthwhile?

i prefer the look of the blitz but aware its a much cheaper model and if its crappy and no ventilation then i'll have to go prime. equally if Mips really is that good i'll get it, but unsure

thanks


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Well, my first question would be, where and how do you ride? Are you riding in icy terrain? Trees? Big drops? If you're mostly cruising groomers, I'm thinking mips is a little overkill. The general opinions of these helmets seems pretty polarized from every review I've ever read. Some love em, others think they're hype. I don't personally own any mips lids, but if you can get a good price on one, why the hell not? As for ventilation, I'm not familiar with anon helmets but Burton has obviously been in the game long enough that they know what they're doing. I've had numerous other brands of helmets and never had any major issues with sweat and I ride hard, aggressively and do a lot of press tricks and jibbing so obviously I run pretty hot. With that said, even leisurely snowboarding is a pretty physical sport so unless it's a very cold day, you're gonna get some kinda sweaty in anything you put on your head. Whatever you choose, I would just go with whatever is the most comfortable and mates best with your goggles.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Bataleon85 said:


> Well, my first question would be, where and how do you ride? Are you riding in icy terrain? Trees? Big drops? If you're mostly cruising groomers, I'm thinking mips is a little overkill. The general opinions of these helmets seems pretty polarized from every review I've ever read. Some love em, others think they're hype. I don't personally own any mips lids, but if you can get a good price on one, why the hell not? As for ventilation, I'm not familiar with anon helmets but Burton has obviously been in the game long enough that they know what they're doing. I've had numerous other brands of helmets and never had any major issues with sweat and I ride hard, aggressively and do a lot of press tricks and jibbing so obviously I run pretty hot. With that said, even leisurely snowboarding is a pretty physical sport so unless it's a very cold day, you're gonna get some kinda sweaty in anything you put on your head. Whatever you choose, I would just go with whatever is the most comfortable and mates best with your goggles.


Thanks! I ride everything, lots of park, this year will be a lot of backcountry and trees due to trips to japan and europe. 
Yeah my previous helmet had a ton of vents and i usually ignored them/left them open. 
Unsure whether the lack of venting and heat in the blitz would be an issue?? only has two underneath the rim i think

but as you said, maybe if i can go MIPS i should as other than the looks and higher profile over the blitz, there doesn't appear to be a downside.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Decade190 said:


> Thanks! I ride everything, lots of park, this year will be a lot of backcountry and trees due to trips to japan and europe.
> Yeah my previous helmet had a ton of vents and i usually ignored them/left them open.
> Unsure whether the lack of venting and heat in the blitz would be an issue?? only has two underneath the rim i think
> 
> but as you said, maybe if i can go MIPS i should as other than the looks and higher profile over the blitz, there doesn't appear to be a downside.


Hmm well if that's what you're riding, I guess mips couldn't hurt. I've been rocking a Sandbox snow classic the last couple years and it only has one vent and it's only semi-active. I don't get particularly hot in it. Actually, the hottest helmet I've ever owned was a Giro Bevel and it had several active vents so vent holes themselves can be misleading. It's all about how well it's channeled around your actual head, not how many holes it has. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Bataleon85 said:


> Hmm well if that's what you're riding, I guess mips couldn't hurt. I've been rocking a Sandbox snow classic the last couple years and it only has one vent and it's only semi-active. I don't get particularly hot in it. Actually, the hottest helmet I've ever owned was a Giro Bevel and it had several active vents so vent holes themselves can be misleading. It's all about how well it's channeled around your actual head, not how many holes it has.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Thanks
Yeah i guess the sandbox venting looks similar to the blitz actually...

the thing thats making it hard is that the MIPS is 3x more money and i prefer the look of the blitz (and whilst it shouldn't matter that much what it looks like, we all know it totally does...)


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Decade190 said:


> Thanks
> Yeah i guess the sandbox venting looks similar to the blitz actually...
> 
> the thing thats making it hard is that the MIPS is 3x more money and i prefer the look of the blitz (and whilst it shouldn't matter that much what it looks like, we all know it totally does...)


And an ER visit with followup MRI will cost you 10-20X the amount of the mips. So.... Seriously, you're in the $100 range for the helmet. You obviously believe in helmets, so why cheap out on one.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Decade190 said:


> Thanks
> Yeah i guess the sandbox venting looks similar to the blitz actually...
> 
> the thing thats making it hard is that the MIPS is 3x more money and i prefer the look of the blitz (and whilst it shouldn't matter that much what it looks like, we all know it totally does...)


I feel you. Brims do look cool and make for better matching with more goggles. I've seen some semi-brimmed mips helmets by Pret and Sweet that were a lot more affordable than anon. Maybe give them a gander? 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

f00bar said:


> And an ER visit with followup MRI will cost you 10-20X the amount of the mips. So.... Seriously, you're in the $100 range for the helmet. You obviously believe in helmets, so why cheap out on one.


Actually due to the NHS (UK) it would cost me precisely zero for medical treatment and MRI's. 
However i get your point that $100 isn't a huge price to pay for protection of serious injury. And i've seen a friend go through a brain injury from a backcountry incident without helmet. 

Question was more if MIPS had any evidence that qualifies paying 3x the price if they would both be as effective.



Bataleon85 said:


> I feel you. Brims do look cool and make for better matching with more goggles. I've seen some semi-brimmed mips helmets by Pret and Sweet that were a lot more affordable than anon. Maybe give them a gander?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yeah from experience, brims look cooler, vent my goggles better and cut sun glare.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Decade190 said:


> Actually due to the NHS (UK) it would cost me precisely zero for medical treatment and MRI's.
> However i get your point that $100 isn't a huge price to pay for protection of serious injury. And i've seen a friend go through a brain injury from a backcountry incident without helmet.
> 
> Question was more if MIPS had any evidence that qualifies paying 3x the price if they would both be as effective.
> ...


Even worse, you'll brain will hemorrhage out waiting the 8 months to get in for an MRI  Just goofing. 

I don't think you'll find a quantitative answer. There's no magic risk analysis number that takes benefit/cost and the only way you can be proven wrong is if you buy the non mips and end up injured questioning whether the mips may have been the better choice.

Just my opinion on what seems to be that you do actually have the extra money and are just being cheap/frugal.


----------

